

Someone Invent This - The Death Clock - bennesvig
http://bennesvig.com/post/4525079119/death-clock

======
martinkallstrom
For me this would serve as a very positive reminder. Since both my parents
(independently of each other) passed away at 55 years of age, I can't shake
away the feeling that 55 years is my life expectancy as well.

I know in my head that it is completely irrational, but over and over I find
myself thinking of 55 years as a proper estimate. The other day when a friend
complained that the average age of her colleagues must be like 60, in my head
I thought "Wait, how does that work? Oh, that's right, most people actually
get to live beyond 55 years of age".

A daily reminder that my true statistical life expectancy actually goes quite
far beyond 55 years would be something that gave me a slightly more positive
outlook every day. Right now I'm 35, if anyone wants to put it into
perspective.

------
nodata
This was already invented 13 years ago: <http://www.deathclock.com/>

It's the first hit on google for death clock.

~~~
timmaah
He wanted a physical clock. Not an app or website.

~~~
nodata
To be fair, his post never mentioned a physical clock until he edited.

~~~
delinka
"With this clock right on my desk..."

'Physical' is a fairly safe assumption from that phrase. Yeah, it's still an
assumption and you are technically correct.

------
hallowtech
Find some life expectancy stats and build the clock with an Arduino board.

[http://www.google.com/publicdata?ds=wb-
wdi&met=sp_dyn_le...](http://www.google.com/publicdata?ds=wb-
wdi&met=sp_dyn_le00_in&idim=country:USA&dl=en&hl=en&q=life+expectancy+statistics)

------
_delirium
One aspect to make sure to take into account is that it has to count down at
less than real-time speed, since conditional-with-age life expectancy
increases as you age (e.g. if your life expectancy at age 60 is 12 years, your
life expectancy at age 71 is not 1 year).

~~~
bennesvig
True. You could always adjust it and it would still serve it's main purpose.

------
TomOfTTB
Already Invented for those who plan to die in the next 27 years or so:
<http://www.brgprecision.com/products/timers/simpletimer.php>

------
timmaah
Trivial with an Arduino. He could even build it himself in a weekend.

------
jrockway
Professor Farnsworth has invented this at least twice. It's occasionally off
by a few seconds, though, what with "free will" and all.

------
mcdaid
This is all very well but if I unexpectedly get knocked down dead by a bus I
will want my money back.

------
kylebragger
Have you seen <http://lifepath.me>?

~~~
bennesvig
No. What is it?

~~~
kylebragger
It allows you to create a page like this: <http://lifepath.me/kyle>

------
Killah911
knowing me, if I didn't think today may be my last day on earth, I might just
end up procrastinating :-P So, death clock based on life expectancy would
probably have a negative effect on others like myself :)

